# Puppy grooming



## JoanneS. (Feb 26, 2016)

Hi there everybody, Murphy is 14 weeks old and is a lovely fluffy fur ball. When should he have his first haircut - is there any guidelines I should be following? Thanks in advance 😊


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I made sure they had all of their shots and then took them in because their undercoat was picking up all sorts of debris being so short to the ground. It was also hot because of the summer. I think how you get them cut and when is really up to you. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dogcrazy (Feb 16, 2016)

I am sure he will look adorable, either way!


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

When I first got Molly I failed to take her when she was very young and by the time she was 8 months and getting quiet long I decided to take her, although I had always bathed and groomed her myself with no problem, she had a great fear of the groomers and would cry terribly my fault I feel for not taking her sooner! It took a fair few times and several groomers to get one she was happy with 
So when I got Sid I made sure I never made the same mistake and took him along with me when Molly was groomed, he was 12 weeks . He had nothing done other than a quick brush and to feel the vibration of the clipper. When he finally went for his first puppy trim I had no problem with him. 
However I now have bought my own grooming table and equipment and home groom both Molly and Sid! 
So my advice would be is to do the usually grooming at home and take Murphy as early as you can after all his vaccinations to get him use to it. 
Fluffy fur ball he maybe,but watch out for when his coat changes those dreaded matts seem to appear from nowhere


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I carried my baby puppy into a recommended groomer and asked their advice the lady who owned the place had a long cuddle, took us both back into the business end of the parlour; Kiki was very interested to see and hear everything that was going on - I then booked an introductory session for when she was 14 weeks old - she had a bath and blow dry with hygiene trim, tidy around the eyes and toes and lots of cuddles - they had her for about 45 minutes and she came out looking very boufy with a bag of treats and a waggy tail


----------



## Gill57 (Mar 20, 2016)

I did exactly the same thing as you Marzi. 
Freddie first went to e groomers when he was 11 weeks old and goes every two weeks for a bath and a tidy up (mainly around the face and paws) as he is only 18 weeks old. I am hoping that he will continue to view the groomer as a friend and a fun place to visit.


----------



## Kirsty p (Dec 4, 2015)

Rupert is now 5 months and has just had his first big cut at the groomers. He had a puppy first a few months ago which was a wash and tidy. We've just come back from a week on a farm and after 7 days of mud he needed a good cut to get rid of the small of sheep poo lol. I do miss the curls but no amount of baths at home could move a week of farm smells lol


----------



## Kirsty p (Dec 4, 2015)

After and before pictures. I love the curls but he's much easier to clean and dry short.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Take Murphy asap for a visit, no need for a haircut yet if you don't want it cut but it's important for him to experience the salon environment while ha is still pretty young, a lot of groomers will do free or cheap puppy social visits and would be delighted if you asked their advice regarding brushing etc, it probably wouldn't hurt for him to have a little puppy trim soon.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Hi,
Let me just say everyone, learn how to groom your own poo!!!
I always do, except Jake. His coat is horrible. I found a nice older woman he likes and she grooms him. He needs to be kept very short because if you breathe on him, he mats. Yesterday Jake was going so I sent ozzy too. 
Ozzy has a very different coat. It is wiry and easy to maintain. Anyway, when Nick sent me just a picture of Jake, the panic settled in. Jake looked so cute.









Ozzy, not so much. She tried to give him the same cut. I actually cried. It's only the second or third time he was ever groomed outside the house.
















That sad little mustache is going to need to go.
















And his beautiful tail. 









Learn to groom. 


Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

that is not a groom - that is sabotage! 
Poor Oz, look at those long super skinny legs...


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Marzi said:


> that is not a groom - that is sabotage!
> Poor Oz, look at those long super skinny legs...


I was dying. I actually cried. He didn't even have a matt his coat is so easy.









Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Alittlepoo (Apr 29, 2015)

I know exactly how you feel Donna, I cried too when Sophie had her scalping. I think she looked worse. If you've not had it this short before, it is a shock! Sophie had her groom from hell 2 months ago and is just beginning to look like a cockapoo again. She had a few mats at the time but nothing to warrant the cut she received from her grooming. 

Your boys will be back to their old selves in a few weeks, hope you don't have to go through this again. I'm still waiting to see my little wookie one of these days. I plan to keep her shorter than she was before the scalping but certainly longer than it currently is. 

Your boys are still handsome!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

It is never quite as bad after a couple of days when you get used to the look and begin to see the benefits - quick to comb through, easy to dry and oh my look at his beautiful markings 
I am considering having my two scalped for the start of the summer - it makes trips to the beach and dew soaked early morning walks over the meadow completely hassle free - plus all the sticky spring burrs that Kiki picks up while hunting through the undergrowth are so much easier to get rid of.... but then I think, but I do love my fluffies


----------

